# DX for neurogenic claudication



## deja53 (Sep 2, 2009)

Does anyone know an appropriate diagnosis code to use for neurogenic claudication?


Thanks,
Tami


----------



## jgf-CPC (Sep 2, 2009)

*Neurogenic claudication*

This is really a way of saying leg pain or numbness (typically caused by lumbar disk disease). You can use 729.5 or 782.0 or both. If it involves lumbar than it would be a radiculopathy. Hope this helps.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Sep 2, 2009)

Previous neuro seminars instructed to use 349.9


----------



## deja53 (Sep 2, 2009)

*RE:*

Thanks for all the rapid responses.

Tami


----------

